# MLB : What was the best moment of 2001 season ?



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

Here are some possibilities:
-Bonds getting #500
-Bonds hitting #71
-Bonds hitting #73
-Rivera choking to lose the world series
-The Indians come back from a 14-2 deficit
-Yankees lose the first two at home at Oakland and come back and win
-When Jeremy Giambi didn't slide
-Tony Gwynn and Cal Ripken's last games
-When Bud Selig insisted he threw the first pitch before George W
-When the games returned after September 11th
All Star Game.... Cal Ripken, home run!
Gonzalez, broken bat, blooper off Mariano Rivera during game 7.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2002)

Seeing the Yankees lose, the WS.


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

Your a New Yorker, you can't talk bad about the Yankee's.
Are you a Boston fan Steve?


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2002)

No, Im not really an MLB fan just watch the ocassional game on the supers and watch the WS. I just wanted to see the Yankees lose since they won so many WS series in years past and the Dbacks were a great time for being so young.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I did love seeing the Dbacks win....


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2002)

I can't say I'm a Yankee fan either.


----------

